# Sprouts for medium term survival.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm new to sprouting, In fact I'm just now considering them as a major part of my know how/stash. anyone got any info and what's good besides beans and alfalfa? I'm allergic to oats. LOL any ideas on how to do mass quantities and preserve them?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I sprout fenugreek, onions, radish, alfalfa, mung beans, peas, anything in the cabbage family, faba beans, lettuces, mizuna, bok choy, mustards, rocket,...... I'm sure there are more. It's a great way for me to use up excess seed before it gets too old. I sprout mostly in the early spring when there are very few greens in the garden. Some I eat when only young (alfalpha and onions) some I grow into micro greens (about 2 inches high) then cut with scissors. Micro greens can sometimes be cut more than once. I grow individually as well as growing some as mixes, my favorite mix is lettuce, rocket, giant red mustard and kohl rabi, instant salad and really good on sandwiches.

I use a few different methods. 
Basic sprouts are in ball jars with muslin over the top, rinse two or three times a day and leave on an angle to drain. 
On cocopeat in seedling trays, keep moist and cut with scissors when a couple of inches high.
In potting soil in seedling trays, raise as any seedling to 3 inches high and cut with scissors high enough on the plant to allow it to regrow.
I use all mine fresh, it's the seed I store.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is a good resource :2thumb:

THE ULTIMATE SPROUTING E-BOOK (FREE MINI GUIDE)

http://www.sproutingsprouts.com/ebooks/Sprouting-Free-Mini-Guide.pdf


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah cool! Gives me ideas for that old fish tank on the porch.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Sprouts*

Lovetogrow, thanks for the PDF, very useful information.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been sprouting for years. These people here have a site on Youtube that has some decent tutorials:

http://sproutpeople.org/

Also, I really enjoy quite a few of their mixes. some of their prices are higher than others, but I have found that in my experience, their seeds also have a better sprouting percentage as well.

For my sprouter, I use several of these, usually 1 batch every other day, and tend to eat the sprouts on day 5 or six, depending:

http://sproutpeople.org/easy-sprout-sprouter/

Very simple, takes little time, almost no space, and virtually foolproof.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm new to sprouting, In fact I'm just now considering them as a major part of my know how/stash. anyone got any info and what's good besides beans and alfalfa? I'm allergic to oats. LOL any ideas on how to do mass quantities and preserve them?


Also, to answer the storage question. You can vacuum seal the dry beans, store in a cool, dark place, and they will be good for 5 years. You can also put them in the freezer to extend shelf life.

That being said, if you know the story behind Anasazi beans, they absent from cultivation for over 1000 years, until a college student found them in a lab, and decided to plant a few. They sprouted and grew. These very beans were found in a Native American archeological dig site. So, I think they can last longer than 5 years!

Some of my favorites, peas, beans, wheat, broccoli, onion, garlic, fenugreek, alfalfa, daikon radish, etc.

About the only ones I don't like are lentils. I like them cooked, just not sprouted. Also, I found the buckwheat sprouts don't do well. Too hard to break away from their husk.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've often thought about sprouting. Reading this post the other day, I went straight to ebay, and ordered a sprouter kit. This is the one I bought.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360761900890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

I'm glad you brought it up and got me moving on it! It arrived last night. A packet of seed came with it. I need to get started.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

When you sprout seeds/grains do you eat the entire thing or just the sprouted part?

I read somewhere that you let the sprout get as long as the seed then eat it. Total confusion here because wellrounded said cut them. How long do they actually get before you eat them.

Confused over the entire sprouting thing but would love to know more.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is where I have been buying my sprouts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25124474003...49&var=550224828938&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just picked up another 5lbs today. I keep 3 each quart size mason jars going at all times in various stages of sprouting use cheese cloth and hair bands for lids with 1.5 Tbs of sprouts per jar. Put seeds in jar with 1/4 cup water and let sit for 12 hours. Flush with another 1/4 cup water and drain again. I set the jar upside down on paper towels for a few minutes for draining. Water every morning and evening, need to drain well. When the jar is full make sure you have at least 12 hours of drying time then refrigerate. they last many days (5) in fridge. We eat sprouts every night on our fresh salad! 5lbs lasts along time..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I use a mesh bag on extended hikes with a hand towel I keep soaked to sprout mung beans for good green nutrition. I forget where I learned the practice from but it may well have been someone on this site. I have done this on at least 3 week long hikes. I start sprouting about 3 days before the hike and just eat them like a welcome trail salad. Mmmmm. Mung sprouts and fried trout. I tie the bag to the outside of my pack under the pack cover.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> When you sprout seeds/grains do you eat the entire thing or just the sprouted part?
> 
> I read somewhere that you let the sprout get as long as the seed then eat it. Total confusion here because wellrounded said cut them. How long do they actually get before you eat them.
> 
> Confused over the entire sprouting thing but would love to know more.


It all depends on the age of the sprout, eat whole when young or let grow a bit (a week or two) then cut with scissors. The cutting type are usually called microgreens.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> When you sprout seeds/grains do you eat the entire thing or just the sprouted part?
> 
> I read somewhere that you let the sprout get as long as the seed then eat it. Total confusion here because wellrounded said cut them. How long do they actually get before you eat them.
> 
> Confused over the entire sprouting thing but would love to know more.


Every sprout is different. Since there is no soil used, you can always eat all of it, which is what I do. The difference would be the growth medium you use. In a regular sprouter, there is no growth medium used, so it's easy to consume the entire sprout. If you are growing grass, or microgreens, you usually are using some type of growth medium, such as vermiculite, or a "baby blanket." Those would need to be trimmed, then eaten.

Also, some sprouts tend to turn bitter after a certain number of days. What I do, is starting at about day 2, after I do a water/rinse cycle, I eat a few sprouts. If they're still tender and tasty, I'll let them go another day. I do this until they reach the point where they start to turn bitter. Then, I know for the next batch, "Eat after day 5", or whatever that magic day was when they tasted best.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I think, because of this thread, I'm going to grow a batch of broccoli/daikon radish sprouts. This'll take about a week, and I'll post a daily log after the end result, so that people get an idea of what it looks like, for those that are interested.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> I think, because of this thread, I'm going to grow a batch of broccoli/daikon radish sprouts. This'll take about a week, and I'll post a daily log after the end result, so that people get an idea of what it looks like, for those that are interested.


Oh yes, please post. I just ordered a mix but to be honest I have really no idea what to do with or look for once they get here and I start sprouting.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, so I've started the sprouts. 2 different batches. First is a broccoli/daikon radish batch in the Easy Sprouter. The second is a mix of different peas in a mason jar with mesh on top to strain. I'll post pics and progress at the end of the week!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

the sprouts I ordered contain alfalfa, daikon radish, red clover and broccoli.

I ordered 3 pounds so should I take the two that I will not open and put them in the freezer? The one that I open should I put it in there also, in the frig or just in a jar on the counter?

Ok I am getting excited over this.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> the sprouts I ordered contain alfalfa, daikon radish, red clover and broccoli.
> 
> I ordered 3 pounds so should I take the two that I will not open and put them in the freezer? The one that I open should I put it in there also, in the frig or just in a jar on the counter?
> 
> Ok I am getting excited over this.


Awesome! I leave my seeds in a double container in my pantry (for freshness) and have not frozen. Perhaps I should freeze the new 5lb bag I just got. You will probably eat the three pounds in one year (if you eat every day like me) so probably don't have to freeze. But if you want them for survival, freeze em!


----------



## aknodak (Feb 25, 2014)

There was an earlier post about a "you tube" video on seed spouting that was very good. I have used that method and it works, and is easy. Hope this helps for those that did not get the post.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh man, I sprout and I think it's one of the overlooked essentials 
I buy from Handy pantry

http://www.handypantry.com/

My favorite is the 3 & 5 part salad mixes the 5 has alfalfa, broccoli, radish, mung bean and green lentils I buy them in the 5# metal sealed can. What gets old or we don't eat the chickens take care they love them too!

http://www.handypantry.com/sprouting/5_part_salad_mix.htm


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

For those that wanted to see my process for sprouting, I finally got around to posting the pics.

I also didn't want to dominate this thread, so I decided to create a new one. You can find it here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/sprouting-25197/#post350605

Thanks!


----------

